# Applied to the HFEA for information on egg donation



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have sent of my application today to find out the result of my egg donation when I did egg sharing in 2013. My DD is now 1 and my husband and I are thinking of tying for a sibling for her. I have the feeling that I just need to know what has happened to my eggs and I really hope that they have given someone a lot of happiness. Has anyone else gone through this process and how did you feel when you got the result? How long did it take to get the feedback from the HFEA?  

Sorry lots of questions but I would just like know what I should be feeling. 

Thank you 
Leanne


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Leanne, sorry I have no advice but was wondering how you go about getting info about your recipient? Mine got her BFP last September so would be due anytime now. I would like to know if she had a boy or girl. Do I go direct to the HFEA or back to the clinic I cycled with? Thanks.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi.
This isnt really my sphere of knowledge but I didnt think that you could find out anything until child was 16!
Is that not the case?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guy's, 

The only thing you are able to find out is whether she got a BFP. My friend was lucky enough to find out the sex of the baby too. You can't even find anything out once the child is 18 as the information is only available to the child, so in other words, they can find you but you can not find them.

Leanne,
Can you not just ask your clinic about the result??

Xxx


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey there,

I got a reply yesturday from the HFEA! only took 1 week! Brilliant to know that she has had 1 male, born 2014! So she must have used a frostie! So happy that it worked for them and that one of my eggies made it!. The letter said i have to update my details in 2032 when he turns 18 so that if he wants to he can contact me. I feel so honoured to have been able to help another couple! 

The clinic said they could not give me any information and to apply to the HFEA! I got the application of their website and sent it in with my passport etc!

xxxxx


----------

